# [Chinese NR] Wang Yi - 3.94 pyraminx average



## Carrot (Aug 11, 2013)

She is the first girl to sub 4 avg, yay 






Pay attention to her turning style, as for method goes, she uses "Bell" I did not really look into it yet, but I will try figure out sometime soon what that is all about.

WCA: 2011WANG33


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 11, 2013)

There goes my chance of pyraminx NR....
interesting method though


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 11, 2013)

Dat turning style. Method just looks like Keyhole to me. Awesome times!


----------



## Carrot (Aug 11, 2013)

XTowncuber said:


> Dat turning style. Method just looks like Keyhole to me. Awesome times!



I didn't have time to reconstruct/analyse her solves yet, so I can't agree/disagree with you, but she wrote "Bell is a way I thought out.It is like oka. So it is not use algorithms.." to me the other day, so I suppose she is just using a keyhole variation, (given you and I already know pyraminx is all intuitive when you get at that level you shouldn't be surprised that it all looks a like


----------



## Amir Nafisi (Aug 11, 2013)

wow .her solves are funny. I don't like her method and such as oka and I believe if you move you cube your memorize can' be able all moves.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 12, 2013)

This girl is the one who gave Riadi his current pyraminx I believe XD
Oh and Riadi said something along the lines that she has Oka mentor her at some point, so the method must be similar to Oka (and keyhole)


----------



## YYT (Aug 12, 2013)

I‘ve heard about her new method,it was based on oka.Here is more details
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95246&extra=page=1&page=1


----------



## Carrot (Aug 12, 2013)

YYT said:


> I‘ve heard about her new method,it was based on oka.Here is more details
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95246&extra=page=1&page=1



I gotta love people linking to that forum while saying "you can read more here". x'D


----------



## ottozing (Aug 12, 2013)

From what I've gathered by putting the text into google translate (yeah yeah I know google translate is dodgy), this is just oka with some different algs. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## bell (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes,my method is like oka.But maybe I cant use this method in this video.Because I use oka，keyhole and bell.The method I choose depends on the case.
so I think these cases can be solved by OKA and Keyhole better

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9491161601/sizes/o/in/photostream/
keyhole and oka.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9491137581/in/set-72157635032898671
bell.And its solving is LR'L'R.

It's the difference between OKA,Keyhole and Bell.The other is the same.
Because bell only a few people know, I don't know whether there is a similar method before.I thought out it in January this year.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 12, 2013)

Ohhhh ok so with bell you do it like oka except the pseudoblock edge is flipped.

I do that approach sometimes is the case is really easy. Never codified it though. It does complement oka and keyhole very nicely though.


----------



## Carrot (Aug 12, 2013)

bell said:


> Yes,my method is like oka.But maybe I cant use this method in this video.Because I use oka，keyhole and bell.The method I choose depends on the case.
> so I think these cases can be solved by OKA and Keyhole better
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9491161601/sizes/o/in/photostream/
> ...



Which is indeed very clever, it is a known trick, but not a named method (also, I keep forgetting how to do that one, since I would just leave 2 centers and solve that case with R' L' )

Edit:
if the bottom edge is flipped you can use: R2' L R L' R or inverse (R' L R' L' R2) (and the mirrors of those depending on where the bottom edge is placed and if the edge pieced is on the right or left of the top)


----------



## bell (Aug 12, 2013)

I don't know..I never got anything from abroad except oka.And oka don't knew that...
You know...There are few people who play Pyraminx in China.

" R2' L R L' R or inverse (R' L R' L' R2"
Thanks,but this algorithm I ever though out..the same..


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 12, 2013)

Ah, I see how the method works, I proposed it a few months ago to my local forum, but then I figured out nutella which kinda works better for me :/


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 12, 2013)

As it turns out, I used bell for my 2.33 NAR single . I had never named that technique but I really like it.


----------



## Brest (Aug 14, 2013)

*Yi Wang (王旖)* - 3.94 Pyraminx av5 Chinese NR - Shanghai Summer 2013



Spoiler: Notes



[wiki]Pyraminx notation[/wiki]
Thanks to Kim Chan for the scrambles
Thanks to Carrot the Otter for helping me understand Pyra a little
There may be mistakes as I don't have something to error check with, and I do not Pyra





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]w2bWxG6gEc0[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



B L' B' R' U B' U B R' L' U l b'

 // inspection
r Rw' U' u' L [R'] L R L' R' // top and centers
L R' L' R B' // L3E

```
[B]Step	Time	TM	tps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.46	14	4.05	15	4.34	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	TM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.07	9	4.35	10	4.83		S1/Total	59.8%	64.3%	66.7%
Step 2	1.39	5	3.60	5	3.60		S2/Total	40.2%	35.7%	33.3%
```






Spoiler: 2nd solve



U' R' B' L' R' L' B' R' U B U u' l' r

[R'] // inspection
l r' [L] L' U' u L R L R' L' R L' // top and centers
[R'] R' L R L' // L3E

```
[B]Step	Time	TM	tps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.44	16	4.65	18	5.23	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	TM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.49	12	4.82	13	5.22		S1/Total	72.4%	75.0%	72.2%
Step 2	0.95	4	4.21	5	5.26		S2/Total	27.6%	25.0%	27.8%
```






Spoiler: 3rd solve



U L U' L' U R' B L' U' L' U u r b'

U' u' Rw U u' Rw U' u R' L R L' // top and centers
[R'] [R'] R L' R' Rw R' L R L' // 2 flip

```
[B]Step	Time	TM	tps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.31	20	4.64	22	5.10	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]			
							Step		Time	TM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.78	12	4.32	12	4.32		S1/Total	64.5%	60.0%	54.5%
Step 2	1.53	8	5.23	10	6.54		S2/Total	35.5%	40.0%	45.5%
```






Spoiler: 4th solve



L U B' R' U' R L' B' U R' L l r' b

[L'] [U'] // inspection
U u L R' [L'] u' Rw U' u' // top and centers
 [R'] R L' R' Rw R' L R L' // 2 flip

```
[B]Step	Time	TM	tps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.06	16	3.94	19	4.68	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	TM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.29	8	3.49	9	3.93		S1/Total	56.4%	50.0%	47.4%
Step 2	1.77	8	4.52	10	5.65		S2/Total	43.6%	50.0%	52.6%
```






Spoiler: 5th solve



U' R' U' R' L' U L' U' L' B L l b

[U'] // inspection
l' U R' L' r' [L] R L' [L] R' L' Rw' R L R' L' // top and centers
 R' L R Rw' R L' R' L // 2 flip

```
[B]Step	Time	TM	tps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	4.30	22	5.12	25	5.81	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	TM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.11	14	4.50	16	5.14		S1/Total	72.3%	63.6%	64.0%
Step 2	1.19	8	6.72	9	7.56		S2/Total	27.7%	36.4%	36.0%
```






Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	TM	tps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.94	17.33	4.40	19.67	4.99	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	TM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.49	10.33	4.15	11.67	4.69		S1/Total	63.2%	59.6%	59.3%
Step 2	1.45	7.00	4.83	8.00	5.52		S2/Total	36.8%	40.4%	40.7%
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	TM	tps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.91	17.60	4.50	19.80	5.06	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	TM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.55	11.00	4.32	12.00	4.71		S1/Total	65.1%	62.5%	60.6%
Step 2	1.37	6.60	4.83	7.80	5.71		S2/Total	34.9%	37.5%	39.4%
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	TM	tps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	3.44	14	5.12	15	5.81[/COLOR]

Step 1	2.07	8	4.82	9	5.22
Step 2	0.95	4	6.72	5	7.56
```


----------



## XTowncuber (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice solutions. It's weird seeing solves with good solutions rotated on their side like she does. Thanks for the reconstructions!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 15, 2013)

Carrot said:


> I gotta love people linking to that forum while saying "you can read more here". x'D



What, you aren't fluent in Chinese? What's wrong with you Odder!

I gave the video a watch and went through a few reconstructions (thanks Brest, it's awesome, I wish I was good enough to reconstruct Pyraminx, I understand Pyraminx very intuitively yet I struggle from this angle)

Seems like part of the method that Oka was using when I was next to him at WC2011, with the flipped edge in place. It's hard to call a method a new name when most Pyraminx methods are just very slight variations of each other.

I mainly use V->L4E, which is reasonably varied from the centre+3 edges methods. It's shown by the fact that Odder basically just combines all those methods into one and uses whatever fits the scramble the most. The Pyraminx is mostly an intuitive puzzle that's just block building->commutator.


----------

